# Can't open photo in Photoshop CC from Lightroom CC



## eschurr (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm using the Adobe CC, with LR and Photoshop.  I selected a photo in LR (grid view) and tried to EditIn--> Photoshop CC but all the EditIn choices are grayed out.  Weird, because i just did this a few weeks ago with different photos. i checked my Preferences External Edit settings and didn't see anything amiss there.  Ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 13, 2017)

This would be caused if a photo which has a Smart Preview is missing/offline. Is that possible? If you're in grid view, the thumbnail would have the white rectangle top right corner to indicate that a Smart Preview is in use.


----------



## eschurr (Mar 13, 2017)

of course!  You're right! DUH on me!  Thanks for the quick and helpful reply.


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Mar 14, 2017)

Good to know


----------

